# [Monthly Movie Championship] Greatest Comedy Nomination Round!



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2007)

To start this as a monthly tradition, I am beginning the contest for this month!

Our last winner, Gene, who nominated the winning movie, The Shining chose as November's movie genre, Comedy

As such for next week, nominate all your favorite Comedies to have a chance at winning the November Monthly Movie Championship.

Begin!


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy is a far larger genre than Horror.

Good luck Peter, this will be a nightmare.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 2, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> Comedy is a far larger genre than Horror.
> 
> Good luck Peter, this will be a nightmare.


 Last time I only had 9 days since I came up with the idea late in the month. This time I have a month so I'll do top 32 or so first.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Last time I only had 9 days since I came up with the idea late in the month. This time I have a month so I'll do top 32 or so first.



Well, I nominate all the Monty Pythons.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 2, 2007)

Comedy seems like too big of a genre. What's the rules though? How many nominations per user?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 2, 2007)

I nominate the Anchorman.

I love will Ferrell


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Spinal Tap
Young Frankenstein
Silent Film
Blazing Saddles
...uhm
Chasing Amy?


----------



## Gene (Nov 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mind narrowing it down to something like _action comedy_ if the genre is too broad.


----------



## Ash (Nov 3, 2007)

Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
-and-
Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle

The funniest movies ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> Comedy seems like too big of a genre. What's the rules though? How many nominations per user?


Hmmmm well lets set the limit at 8 nominations.

Just write down whatever comedy movies you liked.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 3, 2007)

*Great Comedy Movies*

u have to loves sitting down after a long day and having a good laugh

-animal house
-up in smoke
-all the american pies
-dazed and confused
-team america world police


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

Peter

ACE VENTURA

the best ever


----------



## Spiral Man (Nov 3, 2007)

Tommy              Boy


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 3, 2007)

any chris farley movie pretty much.


----------



## Aurentuku (Nov 3, 2007)

Knocked up and Superbad... ooh and Blades of Glory!


----------



## ?verity (Nov 3, 2007)

YES Tommy Boy!


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 3, 2007)

i loved super bad, mcluvin is a badass


----------



## Xion (Nov 3, 2007)

Date Movie.

It's so bad good you will turn it off not stop laughing throughout the whole movie.

5/100

98/100


----------



## little nin (Nov 3, 2007)

i cant think of any 

the names of em have left my mind


----------



## Aurentuku (Nov 3, 2007)

SpliffJones said:


> i loved super bad, mcluvin is a badass



lol, yeah, he defs rocks my socks! Gotta admit I lost a few brain cells just by watching the movie tho XD


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2007)

_Half Baked._


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 3, 2007)

Eurotrip, classic.


----------



## KamiKazi (Nov 3, 2007)

moving to konoha theatre but not really. seriosuly that's where movie/television discussion goes.

anyway, scary movie 1 and 2


----------



## Squire of Fate (Nov 3, 2007)

Beerfest.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 3, 2007)

any monty python movie


----------



## Lovux The Great (Nov 3, 2007)

The Mask and Who Framed Roger Rabbit.  

"The more cartoonish, the better!" ~ quote by myself.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2007)

Needs to be moved to Konoha Theatre/


----------



## Iria (Nov 3, 2007)

*moves to konoha theatre*


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't forget Super Troopers and the Police Academy series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2007)

Peter said:


> .



Bitch, don't be hatin'.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

Its more frustration with how threads get sent here from CB and or Plaza. And in this case its a redundant one.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 3, 2007)

kaiJon said:


> Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny
> -and-
> Harold and Kumar go to Whitecastle
> 
> The funniest movies ever.




This thread is full of phail.


----------



## delirium (Nov 3, 2007)

*Dumb & Dumber*

Should I get my prize now or later?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2007)

Beverly Hills Ninja
Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
Airplane!
Bowfinger
Tommy Boy
Billy Madison


----------



## Ash (Nov 4, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> This thread is full of phail.



I love you too


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 4, 2007)

Scary movie!
American pie!
BORAT
Wedding crashers
Starsky and Hutch
Shawn of the Dead

added 3 more


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

I lol'd hard at your sig.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 4, 2007)

Peter, habe you actually chosen which films will be competing yet?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 4, 2007)

Nay, I'm going to copy pasta this Thursday all the ones that have been suggested in this thread, make a list and then ask people to for the next round select 8 or so ones they like and the ones with the most votes from that go into the brackets.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 4, 2007)

oh right..


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 5, 2007)

why am i the only one that chose for Borat


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 5, 2007)

niyesuH said:


> why am i the only one that chose for Borat


Cause that movie was over-rated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Honestly Borat was overated. I mean there were a few parts I lol'd. But I did have many facepalms during the course of the movie


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 5, 2007)

lol.. u guys should have seen the movie theatre i was in.. all u could hear was laughing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

I guess one laughs more with group (group lulz, a cousin to group think)

I saw it on the bootleg looking DVD last summer. At times I was kinda bored like when he visited different houses >_>


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 6, 2007)

lol.. i liked that part.. shitting in a bag and then handing it over during diner


the jewish house part was moderate.. oh speaking of that.. the carnaval where they prevent the jewish lady from making a egg.. just lolz


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

In no particular order:

*
American Pie
Coming to America
There's Something About Mary
Friday
Caddyshack
Half-Baked
Happy Gilmore
Groundhog Day*


P.S. This thread is failing. You guys can make far better nominations if you take this seriously. I believe in you......


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 6, 2007)

Considering how you only got three movies in you list that are funny, don't go making calls.


----------



## Ram (Nov 6, 2007)

Wedding Crashers and Knocked Up, watched them recently and they are great.
Superbad was shit.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Considering how you only got three movies in you list that are funny, don't go making calls.


Said the guy that posted *these movies* in his list:





Vonocourt said:


> *This Is Spinal Tap
> Young Frankenstein
> Silent Film*
> Blazing Saddles
> ...



This is all just a matter of opinion. The mainstream's opinion will win, in the end.
However, which movies on my list do you find to be not funny in comparison to Young Frankenstein, This Is Spinal Tap and Chasing Amy? Just wondering... 

*My List:*
American Pie
Coming to America
There's Something About Mary
Friday
Caddyshack
Half-Baked
Happy Gilmore
Groundhog Day


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 6, 2007)

I dunno, 40 Year Old Virgin?

I tend to like TV series comedies more than movie comedies...


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 7, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Said the guy that posted *these movies* in his list:
> 
> This is all just a matter of opinion. The mainstream's opinion will win, in the end.
> However, which movies on my list do you find to be not funny in comparison to Young Frankenstein, This Is Spinal Tap and Chasing Amy? Just wondering...
> ...



Really? It's my opinion...thanks Cap'N, I didn't know that. Trix are for kids. As for mainstream winning, doesn't mean they're always right (Enter the Matrix for example).

As for the movies I didn't find funny in your list;
American Pie
There's something about Mary
Friday
Half-baked
Happy Gilmore

And Chasing Amy was a half-hearted recommendation. The others you bolded, don't dare talk shit bout them.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Really? It's my opinion...thanks Cap'N, I didn't know that. Trix are for kids. As for mainstream winning, doesn't mean they're always right (Enter the Matrix for example).
> 
> As for the movies I didn't find funny in your list;
> *American Pie
> ...


First time I've heard anyone say that they didn't find any of *these* movies funny.... 
So, which parts of Friday and Half-baked did you dislike the most, when you "watched" them.....    





Vonocourt said:


> And Chasing Amy was a half-hearted recommendation. The others you bolded, *don't dare talk shit bout them*.


Fanboyism is dead. Didn't you get the memo?

If you don't want them "shit" on, don't post them. Safest way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 7, 2007)

Fanboyism...dead...


And your calling me a fanboy, while you imply that I never saw the movies those movies that you listed and I didn't agree with you on. Hypocrite?

You just wait till that Halo 3 match.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> And your calling me a fanboy, while you imply that I never saw the movies those movies that you listed and I didn't agree with you on. Hypocrite?


Regardless of what you feel has been implied, I'm genuinely interested in finding which scenes you disliked the most, in those two movies; and I await your answer............


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 7, 2007)

*Dodgeball: a true underdog story* is my nomination.

Peter, if you need any help with this just drop me a line <_<


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2007)

Promotion more than anything. Last one the most we got only maybe 20 votes.

We also need more nominations so people don't bitch saying HEY THESE MOVIES ARENT FUNNY, YOU SHOULD HAVE USED FUNNIER ONES >_>

But the first round will be like either 16 or 8 threads, and all that. Its doable. But you could donate your rep power so the winner will get a bit bigger prize then just my mere 1000 rep points.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 8, 2007)

Shawn of the Dead. Only one I can really recall right now. I might also like to nominate The Ladykillers, but I'm not really sure, there has to be others that my memory can drag up later.

edit: OH yeah! Grosse Point Blank. How could I forget that one? Adored it.


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 8, 2007)

Fear & Loathing In Las Vegas
Dr.Strangelove
The Big Lebowski
Cheech & Chong movies
Clerks
Orgazmo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope there are a good amount of niminations today. I'd like to start the next stage soon...


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Whoops, take Half-Baked and American Pie, off my list. I just realized that someone else nominated them, before me.

Speaking of which, are we keeping up with who nominated what movie first, so that they get the credit?


----------



## narutorulez (Nov 8, 2007)

same thing for me then with Half Baked I guess.


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 8, 2007)

Kopps. Funniest movie ever. If you disagree it's because you don't understand Swedish.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 8, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> Kopps. Funniest movie ever. If you disagree it's because you don't understand Swedish.


I saw the end of it a couple of years ago, I lol'd.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll sticky these threads for the duration of these competitions. Peter.


----------



## Ash (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll nominate a few others then. If some are repeated, then ignore them.

Rat Race
Coming to America
Freddy Got Fingered
Wet Hot American Summer
Spaceballs
Kung Pow: Enter the Fist
Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion
Baseketball
Orgazmo
Reno 911! Miami
Bubble Boy


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 8, 2007)

Peter.. i added 3 more nominations.. its at my first post


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 9, 2007)

Tomorrow I'll compile the nominations and we will begin the next round.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 11, 2007)

Robo, loq and unsticky this thread, I'll make the next round in a few minutes.


----------

